# Anton Ferdinand Titz (Tietz, Dietz) (1742 - 1811)



## TxllxT

Böhmische composer & violinist, from 1782 at work for Catherine the Great in St Petersburg.

Anton Ferdinand Tietz. Symphony in C major















Anton Titz sonata in fis for violine & cembalo






Anton Ferdinand Tietz. Quintet in D minor for 2 Violins, 2 Violas & Bass




















Anton Ferdinand Tietz. Concerto in E flat major for Violin and Orchestra






Anton Titz sonata in f for violine & cembalo






Anton Ferdinand Tietz. Quartet in D minor for 2 Violins, Viola and Bass






Baroque Soloists - Anton Ferdinand Titz, Quartet №3















A.F.Tietz Quartetto I Romanse















A.F.Tietz Quartetto I Rondo


----------

